# new skim coat over old stucco



## 415moto

anyone heard of this, possible>? 

if a house has old stucco, with paint and so on, possible to skim a new layer of stucco over it? to essentially refinish it.

ive worked jobs where they put stucco over old siding..but thats a full stucco job with paper, lathe and 3 coats of stucco.


----------



## Tscarborough

If it is painted, forget it. If it is integrally colored, it is possible. If the reason for the skim coat is to "fix" cracks, you are wasting your time. If it is to change the color, you are better off using an elastomeric synthetic stucco.


----------



## PlasterMaster

There are a couple of different ways to do this. One way would be to just shoot on metal lath over the old stucco. With this you would need approximately 3/4'' of hard stucco reapplied before your finish coat. On occasion, you can also use a product called CRETE-WELD. You would roll it on the surface of the wall before putting your skim coat on. If putting a skim coat on you should use a EIFS, synthetic stucco basecoat product (sometimes called primus). From there you would be able to put on a different finish coat. I would actually need to know what the existing stucco looked like in order to give better information. 

PM


----------



## 415moto

thanks for the input, im going to look up the products you mentioned PM. We reviewed the job with our sub and hes says no problem. he adds some sort of additive to the mix and he goes to town. im going to call the stucco supply to double check and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## PlasterMaster

The additive he used is probably ACRYL 60, or something in a similar product, not sure where you were from. This is a helpful bonding agent but in no way is the "best" way of doing things. It often works well, just keep your eye on things and let this sub know that you are aware of the products he is using. :thumbsup:


----------



## EIFS101

Mud, fiberglass and finish. (eifs terminology)

EIFS is far better than coventional sand and cement stucco when resurfacing.


----------



## luis arias

cheap the walls and put palster wall you could skim over


----------

